# Peptide Question



## Travis Sanders (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone please help me on the following.

1. CJC-1295?? Is that Mod GRF 1-29??
2. Sermorelin?? is that GRF 1-29? And is it the same as CJC-1295 with DAC??


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 22, 2015)

Google it


----------



## raysd21 (Feb 22, 2015)

I think cjc1293 is GRF 1-29.


----------



## Travis Sanders (Feb 27, 2015)

hello hunglo, please google it for me and tell me the right answer because I already did my homework and research but comes up with many results.


----------



## Travis Sanders (Feb 27, 2015)

hello rysd21. thanks for your input. did you use it yourself? when you say you think, where do you have your information from? or are you sure.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just go with cjc1295 no dac.  Sermorelin has a lifespan of about 45 seconds in your body.  CJC1295 no dac has 30 minutes.  It's a no brainer.  They are all mods of mod-grf.


----------

